# RR: 105. Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Kempe (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1971)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1980)










3.	Blomstedt (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1988)










4.	Previn (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)










5.	Mehta (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)










6.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1985)










7.	Thielemann (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(2006)










8.	Sinopoli (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1993)










9.	N. Järvi (cond.), Scottish National Symphony Orchestra	(1986)










10.	Solti (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1979)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Kempe (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1971)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1980)
3.	Blomstedt (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1988)
4.	Previn (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)
5.	Mehta (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)
6.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1985)
7.	Thielemann (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(2006)
8.	Sinopoli (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1993)
9.	N. Järvi (cond.), Scottish National Symphony Orchestra	(1986)
10.	Solti (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1979)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

